# Trailer Keel Roller



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

to much weight on the roller.....lower it a little... or raise the bunks and take some weight off

Proper shaft diameter?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> to much weight on the roller.....lower it a little... or raise the bunks and take some weight off
> 
> Proper shaft diameter?


Problem is it's at it's lowest setting unless I drill holes for the bracket lower on that cross member brace, which idk how good of an idea that is. 

The shaft for the roller is the correct size as well.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

can u move the bunks in? or up?
what boat?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sure I can just add another 2x under the existing bunk and bring it up higher to take less load off the roller but I think that will put the keel winch ring right in line with the bow roller as it it's below it now when winched up.

The boat is a BT Osprey so super light anyways.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unless you're tearing up that keel roller (and I mean destroying it...) I would leave it as is... The poly rollers are slicker than the old rubber rollers and your hull will slide across and not turn the roller until there's a good amount of weight on it.... If it turns free with no weight and finally begins turning with substantial weight (If I'm reading you correctly...)... I wouldn't worry at all...

I tow 20,000 miles every year (and have for many years now) so I've been forced to learn a thing or two about trailers. This past weekend I replaced one fender, three sidelights, and a PowerWinch cable on my trailer... That was after removing every roller (I run an EZ Loader with 16 rollers) and replacing all the washers and hog clips... My current trailer has around 250,000 miles on it.... My previous one had 350,000 miles.

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea you're telling me. 


lemaymiami said:


> Unless you're tearing up that keel roller (and I mean destroying it...) I would leave it as is... The poly rollers are slicker than the old rubber rollers and your hull will slide across and not turn the roller until there's a good amount of weight on it.... If it turns free with no weight and finally begins turning with substantial weight (If I'm reading you correctly...)... I wouldn't worry at all...
> 
> I tow 20,000 miles every year (and have for many years now) so I've been forced to learn a thing or two about trailers. This past weekend I replaced one fender, three sidelights, and a PowerWinch cable on my trailer... That was after removing every roller (I run an EZ Loader with 16 rollers) and replacing all the washers and hog clips... My current trailer has around 250,000 miles on it.... My previous one had 350,000 miles.
> 
> Aren't boats fun?


The keel roller only has a few nicks in it but you're right they are soft. If anything it'll make a small smudge on the keel if slid across that can be cleaned off I'm sure.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine has never rolled either. Might be lack of weight and not enough friction to roll it. Who knows. Mine is 10 years old now and nearing time to be replaced. Not worried about it


----------

